# Us ex pats setting up a business in the caribbean



## SarahAl

Hi - I am working in development for a UK TV company and we are interested in talking to any US citizens who have either recently set up a business, or about to set up a business in the Caribbean. 

If that's you or you know anyone who fits the bill please do get in touch


----------

